# Men - What do/don't you want from a partner?



## Nala2012 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi everyone

I just wondered what men like/dislike in a woman, what your ideal woman would be?

i.e:
Dislike nagging
Dislike going on about calories
Dislike shaving her legs/going to the toilet in front of you
Dislike *****ing about people
Dislike jealousy/insecurity

Like confidence in appearance
Like frequent sexy time
Like a parnter to make you feel wanted/manly

You get the jist... Just very interested that's all


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I mostly want peace of mind, and my W definitely gives me that!


----------



## PaGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I try to focus on good rather than bad. We all have annoying habits


----------



## twowheeltravel (Feb 4, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

the ability to laugh like hell and piss off the cops.


----------



## twowheeltravel (Feb 4, 2012)

I appreciate when a woman acts feminine and has grace without coming across as helpless. I appreciate a woman who shows that she values her family and marriage and by always considering in making any decision. I appreciate a woman who takes pride in her appearance no matter her size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grenville (Sep 21, 2011)

Intelligence, sharpness (of wits, not tongue), competence, sense of humour and a strong sense of self.


----------



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

Dislike: Nagging, insecurity(/jealous/talking down other women/etc), whining about calories.

Like: Sense of humor, moral conviction, self-confidence.


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_[/size 


Fidelity
Honesty
Monogamy
Large Breasts


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey, now I feel attractive.


----------



## Wheels65 (Jul 17, 2011)

Someone who values honesty and a peaceful life, loves sex, and she has my back

If you know where I can find this gal please call 808-xxx-xxxx....


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I really feel like I have an issue with talking about calories now


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

mother, floozy, dimples, brain, belly laughs. body type size age weight race irrelevant. prefer nonsmoker nondrinker no drugs. big appetite a plus. must love cuddling and spooning. no divas


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I think men like to feel appreciated by their partners.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Mood swings. God I hate that about most women.

No it's NOT okay to have mood swings all the time

and

NO! Men don't have a radar that detects such swings in advance.

Go fix the chemical imbalance in your brain and stop blaming men for your internal issues.

I love my wife btw!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Love herself. that's key. I can't fix your self hatred.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

a peanutbutter and honey sandwich. right after a blow job.


----------



## Silly Husband (Aug 30, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> a peanutbutter and honey sandwich. right after a blow job.


This, But without the sandwich. I am watching my calories, after all!


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Loyalty, positivity, health, sex.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

the ability to follow a beat in 15/8


----------



## RDL (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello,

I would like to preface this with the fact that the notions below are generalisations and may not apply to all guys. 

- Be comfortable in your own skin. We all work with the physical appearance that we have and given that a woman who has the wisdom to appreciate and be comfortable with her body is highly attractive and highly sought after.

- Be wise with dealing with men and practised in handling the common challenges when communicating and relating to men.

In the context of a long term relationship there are 4 areas you need to cover. Having read the replies you already got most of them for the purpose of categorizing can be assigned to one of the areas below. 

*Motherly*

A woman needs to be like a mother in a relationship. A good mother takes care of her children, she is patient loving and forgiving. If a father is the pillar the mother is the foundation and together they stand up. 

*Partner*

Men naturally connect to one another by doing activities together, working or hobbies. It is very important for a man to feel that his woman is a partner to him in some activities. Possibilities include: a business, a career, hobbies, outings, sports etc… A man must respect the woman’s level of skill so that he will consider her a worthy partner in such activities. Also known as common interests.

*Supportive*

Be proficient in supporting your partner emotionally. Generally this equates to showing respect to the man. We can categorize the emotional support a man needs into 6. 
Trust –You trust his skills in dealing with his problems. You respect and trust his judgment and his abilities.
Acceptance - he needs to feel that he pleases you. He needs to feel you accept and appreciate him for who he is and not trying to change and improve him. 
Appreciation – he would like to feel that you are grateful for the love and respect he shows you, that you are grateful for his providing for you and not that routine daily activities are no longer worthy of appreciation.
Admiration – you admire his victories and his displays of skill 
Approval - you approve of him as a person and of his behavior. 
Encouragement – you encourage him in a positive way to grow and evolve in skill and status, especially when he experiences setbacks

*Eager and diverse lover*

You are eager to make love to him often and to please him in bed searching for different ways to do so. You like diversity and like to experience the full spectrum of intimacy with him.


----------

